# Really smell fridge--how to get stink out



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

When we bought our house the appliances stayed and the owner said the fridge was only a year and a half old. During the remodel we of course moved it and found out it was five years old. Anyway the thing smells if we don't keep boxes of baking soda in it and change them every few weeks. I have tried scrubbing it with baking soda and water, borax and water and bleach with water. Nothing. We don't let things sit for long because the food will end up tasting that way. We can't buy a new fridge right now since we are trying to save money. When we bought the house it smelled like it had sat for a while and the previous owner was a smoker so it had that smell too. The fridge smells like that plus a little plasitcy stink mixed in. Any thoughts on getting rid of the smell? Would lemon juice maybe get it? I have never had to buy so much baking soda before--any good ways to use it after is sits in the fridge to recycle it? Thanks!

We do plan to replace it towards the end of the year so we only have a few months to go.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

I'm not sure what to say about the smell if baking soda isn't doing the trick. I can say that I use baking soda as a cleaner. It's a mild abrasive and yet doesn't scratch. 

You can use it to clean so many things: stainless steel (used it in my sink this morning), tea/coffee stains in a mug, bathtub, casserole dishes that have baked in stains, mixed with toothpaste to clean your teeth. The nice thing is, even if you don't rinse perfectly, a little baking soda on your dishes isn't dangerous. It also works well to deodorize carpets. Sprinkle it on the carpet, wait 10 minutes or so, then vacuum.

Wish I had something to offer on the bad smell; you've tried all the things I would try. I hope someone else sees this and makes a suggestion.

Blue


----------



## stargazer (Mar 6, 2009)

I've read that keeping a plate of ground coffee in your refrigerator will keep it sweet smelling. Also -- cut a raw potato in two, and set both halves inside, cut side up. When the tater surfaces turn black, just shave off the discolored layer, and put the clean sections back . This last one is from Supermarket Super Products, by Jerry Baker. Hope it works.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

stargazer,
Now that you mention it, I heard that somewhere before about coffee. Could you tie it up in a filter? I just know one of my munchkins would make a mess with an open plate of ground coffee sitting in there.

The potato one is new to me. I'll try to remember that one for future reference.

Blue


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

Go to Sam's and get Odoban. It's the same thing they use to make Febreeze, only concentrated. One gallon is enough to mix up a bunch of cleaner/odor eliminator. It will take away the smell of rotten meat and just about anything else. It is also a great antiseptic.

If you can't get Odoban, use a lot of Febreeze and it might do the trick.


----------



## stargazer (Mar 6, 2009)

BlueberryChick,

I don't see any reason why you couldn't put the coffee in a filter. Even an old nylon would work.


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas. I will give the coffee a try. I don't know if the smell of the house permeated the body and plastic in the fridge. We have pulled the plaster and lathe out and have remodeled so the smoky, musty smell is gone. I figured wiping it down with baking soda and then borax would have gotten it. I will save all of those boxes of soda and use them to clean. We wanted to bring our old fridge from our other house and switch the two out--this one is a freezer on the bottom and I don't like the way the top is arranged. Oh well. Thanks for the ideas will try them and hope something will work!


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

maybe pull the frig out and clean under ..could not hurt


----------



## CrossCreek Mom (Aug 21, 2007)

One of my past jobs was at a RV dealership. What we used for this was Vanilla! Wipe down all interior surfaces with a cloth or paper towel with vanilla wait a few minutes and wipe with a damp cloth. For really bad ones (think repossessions), we would also put vanilla on cotton balls and place them in a small plastic cup.


----------



## linda b (Nov 24, 2008)

Have you cleaned out the drain tube and drain pan ?
linda b


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

activated charcoal, like you would use in a fish tank. put a small container of it in the corner and just leave it. i change mine when i change my clocks.


----------

